# Mathews Creed XS tuning help



## Jbarrow (Oct 6, 2014)

Hello everyone I need a little help. Let me start by saying I have the XS and I love it but after reading so much I have decided that I must learn to tune this bad boy. I have paper tuned and the fletching is still low/left. I have adjusted my nock points, adjusted my rest, made sure the top cam was leaning correct when at full draw, etc. based on what I have read on the forum and it hasn't changed a thing so I went back to where I started. I can not get her to do any different. What am I doing wrong? Something else I have noticed is that when I draw back my bow she makes a clicking noise coming from the bottom? I am shooting the bow tightened all the way down and I have a 69 lb. draw weight and "I think" my length is 28 1/2" +/-. I shoot Victory V-force 400 spine arrows. I have been tying nock points on with a slight gap for a little movement and then my d-loop. Any help is appreciated! Thanks, Bear


----------



## piedmontarcher (Jun 18, 2014)

You need to go to at least a 340 arrow. Almost impossible to tune a xs with 400s.


----------



## piedmontarcher (Jun 18, 2014)

Just read bottom portion. Limbs should be backed off 1/4 to 1/2 turn frm bottomed out. Don't shoot with limbs bottomed out.


----------



## Jbarrow (Oct 6, 2014)

Well let me start me by saying I am a DA and I don't mean district attorney. My draw length is 26 1/2" +/-. When I was measuring I was going from end of nock to end of shaft. When I got home last night I measured correctly ... I think. Piedmont tonight I will back off the weight a little. Also I looked on Victory chart and looks like that 400 is closer to being ok with that shorter draw length ??


----------

